# MSI CoreCenter Tuning



## huwi (29. Mai 2007)

Hi !

Dies ist mein System:

AMD Sempron64 3000+
MSI K8T Neo-V Mainboard
Arbeitsspeicher 1151 MB Ram (1GB + 128 MB)
CPU Kühler Thermaltake TR2-R1
Grafik Nvidia GeForce 6200

------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe nun das Programm MSI Core Center mal installiert. Es zeigt mir folgende Temperaturen an:

CPU = 11 C°
System = 31C°

Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass man damit auch Takten kann. Ich habe darauf links auf autotakten gedrückt.. Bei der rotleuchtenden Grafik in der mitte bekam ich aber schiss und hab den vorgang abgebrochen   

Ich kann die einstellungen aber nun nicht mehr rückgängig machen . Ich hab nun dort stehen takt anstatt 1800 MHz 1960 MHz.

Die Temp liegt nun bei CPU = 13 C° System = 32 C°
Das ist ja nicht viel mehr... 

Meint ihr ob ich meinen PC noch mehr takten könnte?
Gibt es gute belastungstest-Programme mit der ich Temperaturen bei Vollbelastung sehen kann?
 Bitte schreibt alles was mir helfen könnte!


----------



## AndreG (30. Mai 2007)

huwi hat gesagt.:


> Dies ist mein System:
> 
> AMD Sempron64 3000+
> MSI K8T Neo-V Mainboard
> ...



Moin erstmal,

Also wenn du keine Stickstoffkühlung hast halte ich den ersten Wert für sehr utopisch! Sprich dein Programm ließt flasche Werte aus. Ließ die Tempwerte lieber mit Motherboard Monitor 5 oder ähnlichem aus. Wenn die das auch anzeigen schaun mal ins Bios.

Übertakten per Tool kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, das ganze gibt es auch für die N-Force Boards und macht zu 95% Probs.

Wenn du übertakten willst dann tu dies übers Bios (Schrittweise und langsam). Anleitungen dazu findest du bei google.de wie Sand am Meer. Die GPU kannst du mit Powerstrip o.ä. übertakten.

Als Belastungtest kannst du für die CPU Prime95 nehmen und für die Graka 3DMark nehmen

Mfg Andre


----------



## huwi (30. Mai 2007)

ok!

Danke für die schnelle antwort 

dann geh ich mal nach den prog.  

cucu


----------



## huwi (2. Juni 2007)

So neues Problem  

Ich habe jetzt mal im Bios nachgeguckt und das zeigt mir die gleichen (sehr niedrigen Temperaturen) wie das MSI CoreCenter an.

Dann habe ich mal dein empfohlendes Motherboard Monitor 5 installiert und eingestellt. Nun der schóck....

CPU Temperatur 78 °C !

Das Programm warnt ohne ende und will den PC herunterfahren. Ich befolge dies und geh direkt ins Bios um die Temp. zu überprüfen... Dort finde ich aber nur CPU = 16°C und System = 33°C .....

Woran kann das denn wieder nun liegen?


----------



## AndreG (3. Juni 2007)

huwi hat gesagt.:


> So neues Problem
> CPU Temperatur 78 °C !
> 
> Dort finde ich aber nur CPU = 16°C und System = 33°C .....



Die Temp kommt schon eher an das ran was ne CPU hat, auch wenn leicht viel ist.

Als erstes mach bitte ein Bios Update. Teilweise kann es an der Bios-"Software" liegen. Wenn danach das Bios auch 16° anzeigt, ab zum Händler und das Ding umtauschen. Es könnte sein das die Diode an der CPU defekt ist ("Wärmefühler").

Die 33° Sys sind I.O.

Nach dem Bios update schau bitte ob der CPU Lüfter auch Luft bekommt und richtig sitzt! Gibt eine richtige und falsche Richtung.

Hf Erstmal


----------

